# London Photography



## daveyboy (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi anyone know any interesting, not obvious tourist attraction type places.  But eccentric, different places which are interesting to walk round and shoot?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## David (Mar 20, 2007)

A trip around some of Christopher Wren's churches might fit the bill, with the exception of St. Paul's if you wish to avoid any tourists. There are a surprising number of them, and many have both interiors and exteriors worth shooting. Some are not quite so photogenic, but check them out online and plan a route around the ones you want to visit. [TOP TIP - Make sure that they still exist. A number were demolished at the end of the nineteenth century, and yes I did try to find one of them. My only excuse is that this was in the days before the internet, and my book omitted to mention the fact that All-Hallows-the-Great had been demolished in 1894.] St. Andrew-by-the-Wardrobe is worth a visit just so that you can say you've been to a church with that name!

It may be worth checking whether or not photography is allowed in all of them, but as I remember (it's a long while since I did it) most of them were happy, as long as it wasn't for commercial purposes, and I also made a donation at each church.

My 2p.

David


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 22, 2007)

Would be more fun to go to Hawksmoor churches. St Anne's Limehouse is quite strange - and it's near The Five Bells And Bladebone pub.


----------

